# November 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Dec 5, 2021)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.


 1. Smooth as glass by @ronlane






 2. Badlands National Park sunrise-sunset series by gnagel





 3. Mute Swan Preening by @Lez325





 4. Rainbow Bee-Eater by @stapo49


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 5, 2021)

-

Done!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 6, 2021)

Done.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 6, 2021)

Difficult choice, well done all.....


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2021)

bump!


----------

